

WakeMate (YC S09) Time Table - michaelfairley
http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/07/30/shipping-and-mass-manufacturing-time-table/

======
mmelin
Honestly, at this point, I take any time tables from these guys with a
truckload of salt.

~~~
jordyhoyt
At least now they are giving us concrete details about the state of the
different moving pieces. This much transparency would have been awesome back
in november 09.

------
brm
If nothing else this has been a great lesson in hardware manufacturing

That said, I would still like some sort of verification that my preorder has
been cancelled and that I wont randomly be getting charged 45 dollars sometime
in the future.

------
lars512
How is WakeMate different/better than the Sleep Cycle iPhone app? It just
seems like extra hardware to buy and charge...

